# Royal hope rescue!!



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

hi guys, i have gotten myself into rescuing any animals, right now im setting up for the bettas yay!!! anyway im going to be posting on this regularly so subscribe! 

so far rescues 

potatoe, is a common goldfish he was from a carnival i believe 2 years ago. where i found him in a trashcan, he was tinny and very sick.:-? but after lots of tears and stress here he is 6 inches long:shock: and still growing  and is not for sale, still is missing lots of scales and he is very close to my heart.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

*Royal*

here is Royal( the one who inspired this rescue) he is a comet i believe and i have only had him for 3 weeks. i found him doorbell ditched on my porch. ( i am known as the crazy fish lady) he would be for sale but he already has a home soon to be!:-D


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

here is peeta, he is a blue crown tail, rescued from Walmart or as i call it murdermart, i did not buy him( i do not believe in supporting these stores selling fish) he was sitting outside in the frigid cold with a sticky note that said free on it.He has been living with my best friend ( we share this rescue). Peeta is a big show off.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

here is mintos also not for sale. she was rescued after i found her at petsmart. of course i fell in love. she is quit laid back and relaxed.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thankyou for all you do!


----------

